# hrt / AI



## klc9100 (May 6, 2010)

is any type of ai needed while on hrt? i'm going to be taking 100mg cyp every sun. and thurs.


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2010)

You need to get your estradiol checked to determine need. Some guys can use 0.5mg arimidex 3 times weekly to control E2.


----------



## Dusters (May 6, 2010)

You could compare your labs from pre hrt to about a month in.  I would want an ai on hand anyway, just in case.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> You need to get your estradiol checked to determine need. Some guys can use 0.5mg arimidex 3 times weekly to control E2.



exactly. Get your estrodiol checked.


----------

